# Portrait im Rapsfeld mit ISO 400



## Vampyre (30. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe heute Abend (zwischen 19:00 und 20:00) vor, bei dem schönen Sonnenschein ein paar Fotos (Portrait, evtl. auch Halbakt) im Rapsfeld zu machen. Das Motiv bietet sich ja grad an und als Fotoanfänger übt man ja mit schönen Motiven, wo man kann 

Naja, ich hab ne analoge Canon EOS und mir 'nen ISO 400 Farbfilm geholt.

Wollte jetzt mal wissen, an was ich so alles denken sollte, damit die Aufnahmen auch 'schön' werden...


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Für portraiaufnahmen gerne ein leichtes tele benutzen das hebt die person hervor ...

Falls div aktaufnahmen geplant sind dann leichtes weitwinkel nehmen und von oben  Fotographieren (sie oder er liegt auf dem boden) ...

und sonst einfach der Fotographie freien lauf lassen und nicht zu nah am weg sein ... 

immer ein bischen überbelichten da der belichtungsmesser zum unterbelichten neigt bei hellem gelb...

vieleicht noch farbspiele mit kleidung machen (auf jeden fall mehrere kleidungsstücke mitnehmen also mehrfarblich) ...

Also mitnehmen:
Leiter (von oben ansicht ist nicht umbedingt notwendig) 
Kleidung
Mehr als ein Film (immer auf reserve falls einfach nur zu geil aussieht)
stativ (falls du auch mit drauf willst)
farblich bzw formlich neutrale unterlage (Wiese ist ecklig zum lange draufliegen)
falls vorhanden polarisationfilter (bringt farben mehr zur geltung) ...


Ich hoffe das waren genug tips ... 

ansonsten einfach fantasie spielen lassen ...


----------



## Vampyre (4. Mai 2004)

Na erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps, Nacron. Ich dachte schon, es erbarmt sich niemand...

Naja...

Also, an die Leiter hab ich gedacht, musste aber bei "...sie oder er liegt auf dem boden..." schmunzeln. *Im* Rapsfeld wär das ganze dann zu einem Suchakt geworden  

Das mit der Unter- bzw. Überbelichtung wusste ich nicht. Werd jetzt mal abwarten, wie die Bilder geworden sind. Muss dann halt mit PS 7 evtl noch nachbessern.

Vielleicht zeig ich's ja hier mal, wenn's akzeptabel geworden ist.


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Das würde mich freuen 

Naja waren eben nur nen paar Ideen 

nicht jeder schleppt ne leiter mit zu nem Rapsfeld


----------



## Vampyre (6. Mai 2004)

So. für Nacron und alle anderen, die es interessiert. Ich hab jetzt mal ein bild aus der Serie gescannt, leicht (nur die tonwerte) bearbeitet und für den upload fertig gemacht.

Kritik, was ich in Zukunft besser machen kann, ist gerne gesehen. Ich selbst hab schon für mich festgestellt, dass die grobe Körnung nicht so schön ist für das Motiv.

Schaut euch einfach das Bild im Anhang an. Ansonsten wünsch ich noch nen schönen Abend. Und immer dran denken: Ich fang doch grad erst an  .


----------



## Nacron (6. Mai 2004)

Der Lichteinfall ist gut ausgenutzt und die Farben kommen gigantisch rüber (macht nichts das du sie nachbearbeitet hast das macht heutzutage jeder ....)

verbesserung vieleicht mit einem großeren tele an das ganze rand sodass nur noch verschwommene farben im hintergrund sind ... 
und somit den fokus ganz auf das gesicht setzen  

was du noch bei der nachbearbeitung machen könntest ne extra selektive farbkorrektur für den himmel ( maske ) ... und ihn noch blauer machen 

ihre haare auf der schulter sind nen bischen störend aber ... kann passieren bei wind und wetter 

Der Rest ist ansichts und geschmacksache manche Fotographen stehen auf das eine Deteil wie difuser lichtfilter andere wiederum auf polarfilter für den hintergrund etz ..

Persöhnlich gefällt mir das Bild sehr gut  

mein Lob! stells mal bei deviantphoto.de rein da kriegste nen bischen kritik


----------



## Leola13 (6. Mai 2004)

Hai,

ein paar Sachen hat  Nacron schon angesprochen (Tele,.. )

Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich die Haare auf der Schulter nicht störend. Die Haare links am Kopf und die Strähne an der Stirn srören mich da schon eher.  

Wenn Du die Leiter wirklich mit hattest , warum hast Du dich nicht drauf gestellt ?
Mich stört  der Kante durch den Kopf. Sprich der Übergang vom Raps zum Wald/Himmel.

... und wenn es dann noch anspruchsvoller sein soll : Das Model (stark) schminken.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Vampyre (7. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Response und für das Lob.

Nun zum Einzelnen:

- Tele: Hab ich leider noch nicht. Bis jetzt muss ich mit dem Standard 30 - 80mm Zoomobjektiv auskommen. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Geld...

- EBV des Himmels: Hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Hab da nur etwas Bedenken, dass er *zu* blau, bzw kräftig wird. So passt er eigentlich gut ins Bild. Aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache.

- Haare: Jaja, die sind ein leidiges Thema. Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie widerspenstig die Dinger manchmal sein können? Obwohl man sie 10min vorher gut gebürstet hat... Aber ich werd in Zunkunft wohl noch mehr drauf achten.

- Leiter: Ups, die ist bei dem Motiv jetzt grad nicht zum Einsatz gekommen (Ich bin ständig rauf und runter, weil ich ständig ums Model rum und so... ihr versteht schon...). Ich weiß, dass es viele Leutz gibt, die Schnitte vom Hintergrund durch das Motiv net gut finden. Ok, bei manchen Bildern ist's auch echt störend. Hier hab ich bewusst den Goldenen Schnitt genommen. Künstlerische Idee... muss ja nicht jedem gefallen 

- Schminke: Haben wir auch ganz bewusst nur äußerst dezent gehalten (ganz ganz bißchen die Wimpern). Wir wollten den Look so natürlich wie möglich. Von daher passen die 'unordentlichen Haare'  vielleicht auch wieder 

So, nochmal vielen Dank für die Kritik. Werd beim nächsten Shooting dran denken. Freu mich schon. 

Greetz, Vampy


----------

